# Red Raw Itchy Balls WTF?!



## PHHead

OK so I have had red raw really itchy balls for months now and its getting annoying lol!

I first thought it was just sweat rash so just ignored it but it did not go away, then I went to the Doc's and he prescribed Hydrocortisone cream but that didn't help so I went to the STD Clinic recently and they said it was nothing and to just leave it alone WTF lol?

Anyway so far I have tried Hydrocortisone cream, Canestane cream and just started trying Sudocream today.............anyone have this issue too, what makes it go away? Cheers! :confused1:


----------



## Virgo83

WTF :confused1:

sorry i cant be of any help but i feel for you mate


----------



## RedKola

Do you shave them?


----------



## Ser

If you don't get any joy from the sudocream you could try drapolene...same idea as the sudocream but i find it works better...


----------



## Ironclad

Piriton?


----------



## Virgo83

have you tried actually ripping your sack off?

cos i think thats what i would do, that would do my head in :cursing:


----------



## JUICERWALES

I actually like scratching my balls.

I slept in someone elses bed before and it was a bit smelly, it made my whole body itch the next day.

I'm not saying you're unclean or anything lmao, but you know what i mean, try washing your bed sheets if you already haven't or your clothes.


----------



## Nutz01

Permethrin


----------



## the_almighty

It could be a skin disorder eczma, psorisis?


----------



## asmustard

just a long shot. but, have you been using a different washing powder/fabric conditioner since its been happening?


----------



## JUICERWALES

there's a woodlice in your bed


----------



## Fullhouse

I'd say Timodine cream it's good stuff, but you might have to phone your doctor for it. Or here's an idea what about going to the doctors, it's free and so are prescriptions as of the 1st April


----------



## eurgar

PHHead said:


> OK so I have had red raw really itchy balls for months now and its getting annoying lol!
> 
> I first thought it was just sweat rash so just ignored it but it did not go away, then I went to the Doc's and he prescribed Hydrocortisone cream but that didn't help so I went to the STD Clinic recently and they said it was nothing and to just leave it alone WTF lol?
> 
> Anyway so far I have tried Hydrocortisone cream, Canestane cream and just started trying Sudocream today.............anyone have this issue too, what makes it go away? Cheers! :confused1:


Had something similar a couple of years ago got perscribed a few creams hydrocortison helped but did not get rid. In the end got perscribed a cream called 'trimovate' which did the trick also get some perfume free talc and use after shower e.t.c try to keep your self as dry as possible down there when mine was bad used to spend the evenings with just a towel on let plenty of air get to them. Hope this helps


----------



## PHHead

RedKola said:


> Do you shave them?


I trim them once a week when I shave my chest but I don't completely shave them.


----------



## mal

wash them on a regular basis.try an ice pack?

can you still get an erection?


----------



## PHHead

Mrs Weeman said:


> If you don't get any joy from the sudocream you could try drapolene...same idea as the sudocream but i find it works better...


Cheers, only put the Sudocream on today so hopefully it will do the trick, it didn't bother me at first but I've got a new GF now and if she notices it she will think I've got an STD or something and get the hump lol!


----------



## PHHead

JUICERWALES said:


> I actually like scratching my balls.
> 
> I slept in someone elses bed before and it was a bit smelly, it made my whole body itch the next day.
> 
> I'm not saying you're unclean or anything lmao, but you know what i mean, try washing your bed sheets if you already haven't or your clothes.


Cheek lol, I'm very clean thank you!


----------



## PHHead

mal said:


> wash them on a regular basis.try an ice pack?
> 
> *can you still get an erection?*


Yeah no probs there mate lol, I am on a Sust cycle though at the moment if thats what your getting at?!


----------



## recc

These might be completely irrelevant but worth a go lol

Have you started/increased cardio recently? when I started dieting the friction and sweat from running gave me sore balls...

or

have you been swimming in the sea recently? I remember having sore balls when younger after being in the sea, i assume due to the salt water and sand being abrasive...

Yes quite random but wortha shot 

wouldnt talcum powder be worth a go to prevent friction if it occurs?


----------



## PHHead

eurgar said:


> Had something similar a couple of years ago got perscribed a few creams hydrocortison helped but did not get rid. In the end got perscribed a cream called *'trimovate'* which did the trick also get some perfume free talc and use after shower e.t.c try to keep your self as dry as possible down there when mine was bad used to spend the evenings with just a towel on let plenty of air get to them. Hope this helps


Cheers, few people have mentioned this stuff now, will see if I can get some or mention it to the Doc when I see him again next wk! :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

PHHead said:


> Yeah no probs there mate lol, I am on a Sust cycle though at the moment if thats what your getting at?!


ah,dont worry about it then,get some talk down there,

and your away!antibiotics might clear it up?


----------



## Guest

ahhh i love scratching my balls :lol:


----------



## PHHead

recc said:


> These might be completely irrelevant but worth a go lol
> 
> Have you started/increased cardio recently? when I started dieting the friction and sweat from running gave me sore balls...
> 
> or
> 
> have you been swimming in the sea recently? I remember having sore balls when younger after being in the sea, i assume due to the salt water and sand being abrasive...
> 
> Yes quite random but wortha shot
> 
> wouldnt talcum powder be worth a go to prevent friction if it occurs?


No mate, Cardio..........whats that lol, the only thing that I can think of that has changed and might have something to do with it is the fact that none of my clothes really fit anymore as I've put on a stone of weight recently and my jeans are very tight but I'm sure its some sort of infection though as that seems to trivial!


----------



## pipebomb

Eurax is great stuff you can get it @ tesco http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesco-price-comparison/General_Health/Eurax_Anti_Itch_Cream_100g.html


----------



## coldo

Have you tried the obvious ones, moisturiser/savlon etc?


----------



## welshman

Buy some tighty whities and see if that solves the problem, sometimes I rub mine raw if they get into a good swing when I'm out waling running etc.

Went to the doctors and he told me to buy tighter pants, worked a treat though


----------



## Gideon1969

i've had the same problem (tried canesten, sudocream etc)----went to the docs, first doc i saw gave me something i've forgotten the name of which did not work anyway. i went back and another doc gave me TRIMOVATE CREAM, cleared it up in 4 days

hope this helps mate

love the Rocky Balboa quote


----------



## strange_days

PHHead said:


> Cheers, only put the Sudocream on today so hopefully it will do the trick, it didn't bother me at first but I've got a new GF now and if she notices it she *will think I've got an STD or something and get the hump* lol!


Well thats the problem, she won't will she if she thinks you got an STI :tongue: :lol:


----------



## sam2012

PHHead said:


> Cheers, only put the Sudocream on today so hopefully it will do the trick, it didn't bother me at first but I've got a new GF now and if she notices it she will think I've got an STD or something and get the hump lol!


shel probably figure it out if your balls smell more sterile than a bloody operating theatre lol just go commando for a few days let them get some air


----------



## B-GJOE

PHHead said:


> Cheers, only put the Sudocream on today so hopefully it will do the trick, it didn't bother me at first but I've got a new GF now and if she notices it she will think I've got an STD or something and get the hump lol!


I also have this problem, tends to be worse in the winter months, which is probably why you've had it for last few months. Mine are fine since going on the sun lamps. Probably got something to do Vitamin D, but that is just my opinion based on it being more problematic in winter than summer, and UV lamps relieving the problem. Sudocreme is great too.


----------



## ba baracuss

Try a moisturiser, and as suggested, be aware of washing powder choice. Biological can irritate the skin.


----------



## hackskii

Gear can flair up eczema, I noticed this myself.

It does sound like eczema as the doc perscribed the hydrocortizone.

Domeboro is an anti-itch estringent, works on contact for those times you cant stand the itch, just disolve the powder in water and soak up a wash cloth and put it on your nuts. Within seconds itch will be gone.

Other things that may help, sunlight (might be a problem with this one though:lol.

Pro-biotics.

more of an alkaline diet.

Fish oils (helps with the mild anti-inflammatory responce).

I have it right now and it flaired up big time, certain soaps will make it flair, use nothing that has fregrance, dies, or other deoderant soaps.

Here is the best site for all the information you will ever need to know: http://www.eczema.net/

Honestly my doc said he could clear it up but it will come back.

Oh, alkaline water for injestion, and believe it or not, more acidic water on the areas of the exzema.

I would be careful putting alot of the strong corticol steroid gels on the nuts, that may not be a good thing, the tissue there is very sensitive too.

Some feel that the use of the corticol steroid gels need to be applied with caution.

You could possiblly take some prednizone(sp) if it gets too bad, short course let it clear up.

It probably is the gear mate, happens to me on cycle.


----------



## zebadee

Virgo83 said:


> have you tried actually ripping your sack off?
> 
> cos i think thats what i would do, that would do my head in :cursing:


LMAO :lol:


----------



## zebadee

If its a skin condition like eczema or similar Sudocream should sort it otherwise..... :confused1:


----------



## deeppurple

having itchy balls.

sounds like gods way of telling you need a vasectomy lol.

sorry, only joking


----------



## PHHead

Wow so much interest in my ball sack lol, no but seriously thanks for all the suggestions guys/ladies.........been using the Sudocream for a couple of days now and seems to be working, I think that Hydrocortisone cream was making it worse TBH!


----------

